

What Really Scares Netflix - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/entertainmentnews/2010/08/24/with-netflix-big-deals-hide-big-fears/

======
skowmunk
A very good article, capturing the essence of competition these days.

If Netflix is not fast enough, Redbox will do to Netflix what Neflix did to
Blockbuster.

